# Brokeback to the Future



## canuk (Feb 7, 2006)

This is quite nicely done as a parody of a certain film.

[video=youtube;zfODSPIYwpQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfODSPIYwpQ[/video]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh My Gosh that was classic!!!!!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.L..us/rofl.gif


----------



## turmeric (Feb 7, 2006)

lightning never strikes twice!


----------



## Devin (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nicely done


----------

